# Is 30 Old?



## ninjitsu

*Removed Comment - By Ninjitsu*


----------



## kiirby

It's all relative.


----------



## sash

No, but it seems so here because the majority of people are younger.


----------



## caflme

I used to think so ... when I was >20 but now that I'm 45, it's way way young (just a baby)... ;-)


----------



## yelda

I am 47 but I dont feel old.


----------



## CeilingStarer

In the scheme of the whole picture, it's very young.

In terms of "youth culture" though, or trying to start your first career etc, it might be considered a bit "old." I think it is certainly the beginning of age discrimination.


----------



## MrBBB

I think our society expects people above 30 to have 'outgrown' social anxiety. At 41, I feel I am getting better at covering up my nervousness, but sometimes I still feel like that young, insecure child all over again. The memories of being 'painfully shy' and socially inept still haunt me and makes it very difficult to open up to anyone too much.


----------



## farfegnugen

I think you are pretty much supposed to be responsible for your own fate by then. I can remember my parents and family bailing me out in my early to mid-20s when I screwed the pooch. By 30, you are pretty much sink or swim in relationships, finances, and getting your crap together.


----------



## anonymid

On this forum, yes, 30 is old.

In the big picture, no. I would like to think that I still have 2/3 of my life ahead of me.


----------



## leonardess

kiirby said:


> It's all relative.


especially around christmas and thanksgiving.


----------



## OregonMommy

No. Old is when you start to lose your capacities of seeing, hearing, walking. You have grown children, and they are talking about your will and which nursing home to put you in.
^But seriously, I don't believe that, completely, only in part.

I think it's all attitude, heart and soul. Look at _Betty White_!


----------



## bsd3355

OregonMommy said:


> No. Old is when you start to lose your capacities of seeing, hearing, walking. You have grown children, and they are talking about your will and which nursing home to put you in.
> ^But seriously, I don't believe that, completely, only in part.
> 
> I think it's all attitude, heart and soul. Look at _Betty White_!


What she said more or less.


----------



## millenniumman75

I am TWENTY-NINE PLUS! Leave me alone.


----------



## Futures

I'm coming up on 30 yet I still feel and act like I'm 16.


----------



## AK32

I used to think so, but I don't anymore.


----------



## MurkyLizard

ninjitsu said:


> I was looking through the forums and I saw:
> 
> 30+ Members
> A place for the _older_ members to hang out.
> 
> Is 30 old?


I hope not, I don't feel old. Might just be that generations older than us didn't grow up with internet (or maybe have better things to do with free time)


----------



## Selbbin

Well, it ain't young!


Age is not relative. It's fact. Old is not a loose term. It's fact. If it's not young, it's old. 30 - 50 is mid range so not technically old; just older. But as for those who say it's a state of mind; just because you feel young doesn't make you young. It makes you feel young. Just because you feel tall doesn't make you tall. You either are, or are not. Old doesn't mean slow. Old doesn't mean unfit. Old doesn't mean senile. Old or young has got to do with how long you've been here, nothing more, nothing less.

Just because you feel like 16 when you're 80 doesn't mean you've been here any less than 80 years.


----------



## christ~in~me

noooo ill be there in 5 years


----------



## leonardess

Selbbin said:


> Well, it ain't young!
> 
> Age is not relative. It's fact. Old is not a loose term. It's fact. If it's not young, it's old. 30 - 50 is mid range so not technically old; just older. But as for those who say it's a state of mind; just because you feel young doesn't make you young. It makes you feel young. Just because you feel tall doesn't make you tall. You either are, or are not. Old doesn't mean slow. Old doesn't mean unfit. Old doesn't mean senile. Old or young has got to do with how long you've been here, nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> Just because you feel like 16 when you're 80 doesn't mean you've been here any less than 80 years.


you know, I like this. I have had a mess of trouble trying to deal with and accept that I am getting older. There's nothing WRONG with being whatever age you are, and I hope someday our society can drop that attitude. What's wrong with being 80? or any other age? You can be a damn good 80! (or any other age).


----------



## CeilingStarer

Selbbin said:


> Well, it ain't young!
> 
> Age is not relative. It's fact. Old is not a loose term. It's fact. If it's not young, it's old. 30 - 50 is mid range so not technically old; just older. But as for those who say it's a state of mind; just because you feel young doesn't make you young. It makes you feel young. Just because you feel tall doesn't make you tall. You either are, or are not. Old doesn't mean slow. Old doesn't mean unfit. Old doesn't mean senile. Old or young has got to do with how long you've been here, nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> Just because you feel like 16 when you're 80 doesn't mean you've been here any less than 80 years.


It's depressing, but I have to agree.


----------



## Neptunus

Well, when you're 30, you won't think so! :b

30 is the new 20, right?!!!


----------



## Amocholes

When you're 50, 30 is down right young!


----------



## Judi




----------



## EmptyRoom

Judi said:


>


I love Tales of Mere Existence XD

As for age, you're as young as you feel
Besides 30 isn't old at all, it's more middled age that everyone dreads. Old age would be nearing around the 60s.


----------



## Paul

0-12 = child
13-19 = teenager
20-29 = young adult in training
30-39 = full-fledged adult
40-64 = middle aged
65-79 = senior
80+ = old


----------



## MrBBB

I celebrated my birthday at 30, not so much at 40!


----------



## Randall

Hoth said:


> 0-12 = child
> 13-19 = teenager
> 20-29 = young adult in training
> 30-39 = full-fledged adult
> *40-64 = middle aged*
> 65-79 = senior
> 80+ = old


Damn!


----------



## Rassik

Good question to ask! I would be 30 with my next birthday. Single and virgin. I was just wondering if turning 30 would make me undesirable for people younger than me. Physically, I look younger. Ageing doesn't bother me however. I was always older in terms of the way I used to think. I myself don't care if my partner is older than me. In fact, I am attracted to older women.


----------



## Randall

Welcome to SAS!

There's always someone out there for you/everyone, imho. The more people you meet the better.


----------



## AK32

No thirty's not old at all, I'm finding that at 32 my life is just getting started.


----------



## rainsong2775

> Is 30 old?


Oh Lord, I hope not!!
:lol :lol :lol


----------



## Pam

0-30 = Young

30-80 = Adult

80+ = Old :teeth


----------



## kid a

30 is young , i dont get why the thread says "For older members to hang out" lol it sounds as if there saying you guys are really old. 30 is verryy young 60 is old


----------



## sash

^ 
you guys are so sweet. *walks away feeling young and revived*


----------



## Toad Licker

30 is old if you stop aging now though you should be ok.


----------



## estse

30 is the new 18.

18 is the new fetus.


----------



## cwpc

I am 36 and I don't feel old at all . But we had a dude come to our house (roofing contractor, might have been 25) He though my wife was my daughter . and my wife is 35 . so I am either one old looking SOB or my wife looks like a kid LOL .


----------



## artistgyrrl

God I hope 30 isnt old. But I think from what I have seen, a lot on this board are younger so that is why it was classified in that manner....I hope anyway...I'm going to fool myself into thinking that!


----------



## kiirby

Mercurochrome said:


> 18 is the new fetus.


God I hope my mum's pro life.


----------



## Misanthropic

I don't mind the idea of being 30 for it's own sake, I just don't like the idea of 1) being a 'full fledged' adult and still treated like an adolescent (I'll still look like an adolescent then, I'm sure, and anxiety/'shyness' adds to being viewed as a 'kid') and 2) having 'wasted' my twenties, although I feel a lot better having moved out of my parent's house.

If I could, I'd stay 25 forever. When 26 comes, I'll know that 30 isn't that far away. In terms of physical health, 30 something year olds are more or less young adults, in my opinion.



> Age is not relative. It's fact. Old is not a loose term. It's fact.


Age is relative for the simple fact that there is no age when you can be considered 'officially' old. Being old is as relative as being hot or cold. As for 'feeling young', what people who say this mean is that 'age' as we understand it is a cultural construct. People don't feel young or old anymore than they feel black or white but there are expectations as to how an older person should feel/behave (as there are expectations as to how black people should behave.) and not all older people feel/behave this way.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

You're just not a kid. And some of us, while we love your younger friends, don't mind having a few people our age to talk to. Different times in our life and all, you know?


----------



## livinginfear

ninjitsu said:


> Is 30 old?


No, but obviously being old is cool or the young people wouldn't have taken over our forum and changed the name. :O)


----------



## kingfoxy

i will need to check out the 30+ forum and hang out with the old guys:duel


----------



## theEscapist

There's a 30+ forum?!

I don't know if thirty is old... I'm 33 and still feel emotionally like an adolescent. Sometimes I catch a reflection in a window and don't know who it is...

"Who is that nasty old *******? Looks like he's had a hard life."

Yeah. I guess 30 _is_ old. :yes


----------



## littledaisy

I didn't know 30 was old until the forum changed from crickets to 30+ . . .


----------



## glitterfish

I don't think 30 is old. However as I get older I keep pushing the bar further and further away as to what I think is old.


----------



## mariaa

*Hi*

No i do n't think so, i am 41 and i don't feel my age plus i have been told i don't look my age. I have a daughter who is 22. But social anxiety can happen to anyone at any age. I just figured it out that i have social anxiety, just in the way that i feel around other people that i am not close to. I do try but sometimes i just want to run behind a rock. It took me all most 12 years to feel really comfortable at my first job. My second job i am still working at feeling completely comfortable, and i have been working their for 5 years. Sometimes i cannot get out of my own way. It is a struggle but i keep on working at it. Plus i don't like taken meds, the meds make me feel crappy.


----------



## Johnny_Genome

For most of human history, if you made it to 30 you were ancient. Now I think it is simply perceived as being an 'adult' -- whatever that means.


----------



## Amocholes

To an 18 yo yes it is. To a 50 yo its still a kid. It is relative


----------



## Banana Cream

Depends on if you have children in your care. That seems to automatically add 20 years to anyone except those with poor parenting skills


----------



## camtrol

Man, if 30 is old than i really am an old man at 45. I guess it all depends on which end of the spectrum you're looking at age from. I feel old right now due to my illnesses but i also feel young in years, like i've just hit middle age maybe. To a 15 year old i'm a freaking dinosaur though, lol.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

No, 30 isn't old. It's only 2 years older than I am, and I don't feel old.


----------



## Glacial

It's completely subjective.


----------



## Misanthropic

I may have figured it out! Healthy humans can expect to live to at least 70. If you die in your 70s (of natural causes), it's considered old age related. At 35, you've completed half of your expected life, so everyone under 35 is young because they have more of their expected life left than they've already lived.

Does that make sense?


----------



## VanDamMan

30 is the new __________?


----------



## leonardess

Misanthropic said:


> I may have figured it out! Healthy humans can expect to live to at least 70. If you die in your 70s (of natural causes), it's considered old age related. At 35, you've completed half of your expected life, so everyone under 35 is young because they have more of their expected life left than they've already lived.
> 
> Does that make sense?


Ah! I think you may have cracked it! I'm jealous of the people in .... I think it's Norway that has the longest life expectancy. something like...82 or 83 for women? Which means that the halfway point is....hang on, doing the math.......41 or 41.5, which means I still have most of the next half ahead of me! HA! Eat it, [email protected]!!!


----------



## Spangles Muldoon

leonardess said:


> I think it's Norway that has the longest life expectancy. something like...82 or 83 for women?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_life_expectancy


----------



## leonardess

^ bless Japan. that means......hold on......midlife is 43. I believe I am as healthy as a Japanese woman. that means I am only 3 years into the latter half. 

Death is just a hoodie jd - eat my pepper spray, Death!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

You crack me up, leonardess. :lol


----------



## Futures

Much like with sexuality, when it comes to age, everyone wants to label you and put you into some kind of pre-defined box.

To a certain extent, age is just a number. As I said earlier in the thread, I'm nearly 30 going on 16. I still drive around with my music cranked, go to concerts, and generally think and feel no different. And for looks, IMO I can still pass for early 20's.

Then there's peers of mine who are 30, married with two kids, have a career, a house, and live their life like they're 50 years old.


----------



## letitrock

30 is not old, even someone who is 50 years old is still really young, that's only just half their lifetime


----------



## Colhad75

Actually it's all how you perceive age to be. As we get older we see that an age isn't really that old at all.

When you were going to school, all your teachers were 20s/30s/40s and older, back then you would have considered them to be old. Now that you yourself have reached that age you can see that it really isn't old at all. In this day and age 70 seems to be the new 40, we are living longer. 

30 means you've covered some territory in life but it really is still only the beginning. You still have some way to go to reach the top of the mountain we call life.


----------



## brilupo

*Lolol*

I thought at 18, 25 was old. On my 25th bday I remember thinking, "Oh **** this is it, I am halfway to thirty" (made no sense but at that point life existed on a continuum of everything before 25 being half way to thirty), and the impending doom of thirty-ness was like Jason or freddy, they never moved quickly but you knew they'd get their man/sorority girl...Then I turned thirty and ummm, now I am 32. Is it old? No, that term I'll reserve for 50. It is the age where I believe there is enough life experience to realize you don't know a quarter of what you think you do, and be okay with it.... You know some limits not because of inherent knowledge, but because by now you've bumped up against them a few times 

Oh and if you are 30 you probably rocked a coleco vision with an atari adapter,
and you just might have had a dot matrix printer and some floppy discs


----------



## tiredandworn

I am a bit confused by the debate here. It says 30+ " for older members to hang out" It doesnt call then old. Just older. I think its great to have one small place in a large forum area where people who are 30+ can post. I go to another website where there is one small area where only men can post. Its great for the men to have some place thats just theirs. They post anywhere they want. But this is one place just for them. Another website to go to has an antiquities area. People over 30, I believe.

I think of the 30 plus area is a great idea. I was drawn to it immediatly. Thanks to whomever thought of it.


----------



## anonymid

tiredandworn said:


> I am a bit confused by the debate here. It says 30+ " for older members to hang out" It doesnt call then old. Just older.


Right, that's how I see it, too. It doesn't mean that 30 is old--just older relative to the SAS population, which seems mostly to be people in their late teens and early 20s.


----------



## Hank Scorpio

Yes


----------



## gilt

Thirty isn't old. As long as you have interest & passion about life you will be young. And there isn't any reason that you can't feel the same physical vigor in your 30's and 40's as in your 20's (I don't know about the 50's yet).


----------



## AK32

No way, I think at 30 your life is just beginning.


----------



## leonardess

oh man, i'm really starting to hate seeing this thread title!


----------



## Still Waters

The next person that starts a thread like this gets sent a lifetime supply of hemorrhoid cream,arthritis ointment,Depends and a big old hunk of bran. All in favor???


----------



## leonardess

aye!! I'll throw in a walker. and a faint but continuous aroma of urine.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd

Yes, 30 is old because SAS has made a 30+ section, meaning that everyone 30 and older are all experiencing the same problems that comes with being old. Lol, I kid. 30 is young. I consider 45 oldish.


----------



## leonardess

thanks.


----------



## mbp86

46 is old


----------



## SusanStorm

Hell no! 
I'm not even sure what I consider as old and I think it's silly when people say for example "50 is old".

I thought that it was only immature teenagers that said stuff like that and I know I did lol.


----------



## rosebudxo

They weren't saying "30 is older." It's just a different age group than those of us that are younger. Although I am 24, and that is technically young, I tend to feel old sometimes.


----------



## leonardess

mbp86 said:


> 46 is old


24 is embryo city, diaper baby.


----------



## leonardess

Invisible_girl said:


> Hell no!
> I'm not even sure what I consider as old and I think it's silly when people say for example "50 is old".
> 
> I thought that it was only immature teenagers that said stuff like that and I know I did lol.


tell that to mbp86 please?


----------



## mcmuffinme

To me 30 is the new 20, and since I'm 22, I'm a teenager still, haha...yes, yes... I like my logic


----------



## sanspants08

Thirty feels old because it's a milestone. Thirty-one feels young because it's so far from 35  I'll be turning 33 soon and I really don't care though. The key to acceptance is finding a person comparable to you, who is even older, and enjoying a similar lifestyle. Then you can say to yourself, "I still have xx many years to go before I have to start worrying," etc.


----------



## millenniumman75

At 35, I still feel like I have a lot of living to do. Wait a minute? Isn't that the tagline for a certain "product" - Get back into life? :lol


----------



## SociallyBroken

millenniumman75 said:


> I am TWENTY-NINE PLUS! Leave me alone.


:time Where does the time fly????


----------



## Lumiere

I'll be 30 in five months time.
I don't think it's old at all. I don't think 40 is old or 50. I've always been attracted to older people so maybe that has something to do with it.
The only difficulty I'm having with the idea that I'll soon be 30 is that it acts as a sort of marker, doesn't it? An arbitrary one, obviously, but the feeling that one decade is over and another beginning is difficult to dismiss. Considering the fact I've achieved absolutely nothing during the last 10 years fills me with sadness, but it's utterly pointless dwelling on what can't be changed. I just have to try twice as hard to make sure I don't allow my thirties to slip away so easily. 

Sorry, I shouldn't be posting here until May...


----------



## redoak

When you get to be 50 then it'll seem young I can assure you


----------



## foe

2011 will be my last year as a 20-something. Ten years ago, I thought 30 was so old and light years away from me. I don't know how I feel about this. ar

:afr I'm still immature for my age...


----------



## CeilingStarer

Lumiere said:


> Considering the fact I've achieved absolutely nothing during the last 10 years fills me with sadness, but it's utterly pointless dwelling on what can't be changed. I just have to try twice as hard to make sure I don't allow my thirties to slip away so easily.


My line of thinking is the same. I'm sure that you're 20's haven't 'philosophically' been a waste though. I've philosophised to the moon and back during this past decade, and feel a lot more 'in-tune' as a result... despite no relationship, career, travel (all the other stuff I'm "supposed" to have).


----------



## Kustamogen

I just turned 30 in summer.....and yah.....my panic disorder started getting bad enough at 19 to keep me from doing a lot of things I would normally want to do. So my WHOLE 20`s feel like such a failure, and now I feel old and pathetic. I know things could be A LOT worse, but when you see friends travel and go to movies and eat out etc. you know things could be A LOT better too. I just hope I can make my 30`s worthwhile, Im trying my best to be the person I know I can be, but its easier said than done. I act like Im 17, look like Im 25....physically feel like Im 50.....so I guess 30 isnt too old lol


----------



## Anxiety75

No! 30 is not old. It's so young. Celebrate your youth! :clap

I once thought the same thing, but far from it.



ninjitsu said:


> I was looking through the forums and I saw:
> 
> 30+ Members
> A place for the _older_ members to hang out.
> 
> Is 30 old?


----------



## Sunshine009

Depends on your health really. And "your time to go" may be at any time though too.


----------



## mamber

since recently turning 40 myself, hell no 30 isn't old! my 30's were a great time, but you know 40 ain't half bad either, and i don't consider myself old, just more mature..i'm amazed at how much wisdom i have gained in the last 10 years. you learn a lot in your 30's!


----------



## senrab

Futures said:


> I'm coming up on 30 yet I still feel and act like I'm 16.


yep me too


----------



## andy0128

When i became 30 it felt a bit strange but now i never think about it. I don't really feel old or really care about my age. Maybe when i start to get wrinkly though i will lol


----------



## moxosis

I feel 18 like most of us "old" people, but at 31 I'm additionally more experienced and people have more respect for me now, so I think I'm better at this age.

And at 40 even more better.
And at 75 I will grow a beard and dress up like Gandalf. How cool is that.


----------



## leonardess

^ yeah, age is okay for men. at 75 I'll get to dress up as.......what? where are my cool role models? eh?


----------



## tonercharmer

Please oh please i hope not!!!!


----------



## QuietBoy99

I'm 25 and I feel old. 30 is not that old. Just make sure to have goals and ambitions so your life doesn't go wasted. Follow your dreams no matter what anybody says.


----------



## Globe_Trekker

Hoth said:


> 0-12 = child
> 13-19 = teenager
> 20-29 = young adult in training
> 30-39 = full-fledged adult
> 40-64 = middle aged
> 65-79 = senior
> 80+ = old


What does that make people who are 115 years old? Ancient relics?


----------



## Manning

I agree that what is "old" is relative but I would personally consider one old at any age past the average life expectancy of their time.


----------



## nemesis1

30 is the new 20.....etc


----------



## writingupastorm

I just turned 30 and I still get told to grow up once in a while, so I guess not.


----------



## sdsm

I'm 35 and I'm very very young at heart, and often get mistaken for being in my 20's still. The only downside I feel to being in my 30's is having allowed SA to take over and crippling my life and therefore I have watched many years of my life pass me by.


----------



## millenniumman75

sdsm said:


> I'm 35 and I'm very very young at heart, and often get mistaken for being in my 20's still. The only downside I feel to being in my 30's is having allowed SA to take over and crippling my life and therefore I have watched many years of my life pass me by.


Same here!

Don't start gift shopping to buy us canes or HoverRound scooters....although those scooters are awesome even though they are $4,995 (as evidence - given away on the Price is Right as a prize). :lol


----------



## sdsm

millenniumman75 said:


> Same here!
> 
> Don't start gift shopping to buy us canes or HoverRound scooters....although those scooters are awesome even though they are $4,995 (as evidence - given away on the Price is Right as a prize). :lol


I'm totally with you on those scooters!! 
I can totally see myself in my older yet still youthful age riding around the nursing home on a scooter pinching the bums of male nurses :clap


----------



## millenniumman75

....:lol Friskeeeee. :teeth


----------



## ninjitsu

*Removed Comment - By Ninjitsu*


----------



## AliceSanKitchen

30 sounds Sexy


----------



## Haydsmom2007

on this site yes it's kind of old. In reality it's pretty young.


----------



## ninjitsu

*Removed Comment - By Ninjitsu*


----------



## Fenren

ninjitsu said:


> I don't think 30 is old, but it is certainly the beginning of the end.
> 
> You may live to 90+, but what does life even mean after your middle ages?
> The fact that you are still alive and still have another 50 years left after 40 doesn't mean that you body isn't slowly deteriorating and has deteriorated beyond the point where there is a large number of things that you can't do any more.
> You can go outside and walk, and do your garden and fish and all that boring stuff, but as for doing anything fun and anything that requires any kind of physical ability is over. You maybe in your early 30's reading this and think about all the people who you have seen in their 40's who look great, but these people are the minority with fantastic genes.
> 
> What is there to do at 70 other than exist? I got a new job in landscaping and we work at old people's homes where the ages are between 65 and 85 and all they do all day is exist... that's it. You may live to 100. but the 30 years between 70 and 100 are just being alive for the sake of being alive.
> 
> Just the fact that you have wrinkles shows that you are on your way out, when your skin in loosening its your bodies way of saying "**** keeping this dudes skin tight, lets just focus on keeping this guys heart beating".
> 
> Being in your 30's has a stigma for a reason.
> 
> You may say "I'm 35 and I don't feel old", spend a day with me doing what I try and push myself to do every day and I will make you feel as old as you really are and no matter how much you have told yourself and others that you don't feel old, and how much you have deluded yourself, I will show you how old you really are. I'm a mixed martial artist and I have decided to join one of the countries greatest military units and I'm training hard for that too.
> Face me across the cage or put on a 100kg backpack and a gas mask and come for a 11 mile run. In fact, meet me at the gym and it gives me a room full of machines where I can prove in all variety of ways that 30 is the downward slope.
> 
> "I'm young at heart and I get told to grow up a lot" - It sounds like you are full of nothing more than denial, sorry.
> 
> We become less attractive in our 30's for an evolutionary reason, our bodies are less able to produce children and being attractive is no longer needed.
> 
> I'm sick of hearing 50 being called middle aged. The current average life expectancy here in the UK and the same in America is 75, So really, you are actually about half way through in your late 30's according to the averages. 50 in the middle? This a joke?
> How many people in your families have lived to 100? At 21 I have been told I'm having a quarter life crisis, I'm way more than a quarter of the way through, I probably won't make it to 84. Some guy said here that he is something like 33 and still has 2/3 of his life left... LOL!! 99? if you are like most people, then you are 1/3 in at 25!
> 
> 0-12 = child
> 13-19 = teenager
> 20-25 = young adult
> 25-29 = full-fledged adult
> 30-35 = Start of the ageing process
> 35-40 = middle aged
> 40-55 = ageing to old twilight
> 55-65 = old, near retirement
> 65-79 = old, old. Even too old to work
> 80+ = borrowed time
> 
> Long story short... I have been thinking about it and I think I'm going to have to blow my brains out on November 29th 2019. What's worse: Death or just watching your body slowly rot?


Yeah that's it, tell it like it is kiddo. :rain 
I'm 35 now, I think I'm going to have to book my place at the Dignitas euthanasia clinic in Switzerland and end my sorry existence.


----------



## Paul

ninjitsu said:


> I don't think 30 is old, but it is certainly the beginning of the end.
> 
> You may live to 90+, but what does life even mean after your middle ages?
> The fact that you are still alive and still have another 50 years left after 40 doesn't mean that you body isn't slowly deteriorating and has deteriorated beyond the point where there is a large number of things that you can't do any more.
> You can go outside and walk, and do your garden and fish and all that boring stuff, but as for doing anything fun and anything that requires any kind of physical ability is over.


Heh, to you there's nothing to life except extreme sports and athletic competitions? By your standards, the vast majority of young people never live either. My 66 year old dad can run circles around me and took up marathons at 40. Sure he's slower than he used to be, but there's nothing the average non-athlete 25 year old can do that someone in their 60s can't, physically. The overwhelming majority of us are not world-class professional athletes and don't seek to be, and thus have no significant limits on our physical capabilities until probably our 70s.



ninjitsu said:


> We become less attractive in our 30's


I guess if acne is the primary thing that attracts you to people, this is true...


----------



## Jade18

*We become less attractive in our 30's for an evolutionary reason, our bodies are less able to produce children and being attractive is no longer needed. *

lol I just wanted to say something on this cause this is such bullcrap
1. my mother had both me and my brother when she was in her 30s
without any effort.
second u dont become unattractive at that age people make themself unnattractive as for women im now speaking of they cut their hair stop wearing make up eat till they weigh 350 pounds and wear tents instead of clothes. that why most guys say(who I know) when women reach their mid 30s they start being unnattractive...no its not genes or ''nature'' its YOU. for example ''old celebs'' I just call my example hunter tylo shes old but shes so beautiful even guys I know who are 19/20 say she is so hot and they would ''totally do her'', because celebs take care of themself and want to stay attractive until they can. so people whining about turning unattractive in their 30s guess what? its not nature its you doing it to youself.


----------



## paulyD

ninjitsu said:


> I was looking through the forums and I saw:
> 
> 30+ Members
> A place for the _older_ members to hang out.
> 
> Is 30 old?


depends on the person. kim kardashian and paris hilton are both 30 but they are not old.

on the other hand i know plenty of other 30 year olds that i would definately consider to be old


----------



## CeilingStarer

ninjitsu said:


> I don't think 30 is old, but it is certainly the beginning of the end.
> 
> You may live to 90+, but what does life even mean after your middle ages?
> The fact that you are still alive and still have another 50 years left after 40 doesn't mean that you body isn't slowly deteriorating and has deteriorated beyond the point where there is a large number of things that you can't do any more.
> You can go outside and walk, and do your garden and fish and all that boring stuff, but as for doing anything fun and anything that requires any kind of physical ability is over. You maybe in your early 30's reading this and think about all the people who you have seen in their 40's who look great, but these people are the minority with fantastic genes.
> 
> What is there to do at 70 other than exist? I got a new job in landscaping and we work at old people's homes where the ages are between 65 and 85 and all they do all day is exist... that's it. You may live to 100. but the 30 years between 70 and 100 are just being alive for the sake of being alive.
> 
> Just the fact that you have wrinkles shows that you are on your way out, when your skin in loosening its your bodies way of saying "**** keeping this dudes skin tight, lets just focus on keeping this guys heart beating".
> 
> Being in your 30's has a stigma for a reason.
> 
> You may say "I'm 35 and I don't feel old", spend a day with me doing what I try and push myself to do every day and I will make you feel as old as you really are and no matter how much you have told yourself and others that you don't feel old, and how much you have deluded yourself, I will show you how old you really are. I'm a mixed martial artist and I have decided to join one of the countries greatest military units and I'm training hard for that too.
> Face me across the cage or put on a 100kg backpack and a gas mask and come for a 11 mile run. In fact, meet me at the gym and it gives me a room full of machines where I can prove in all variety of ways that 30 is the downward slope.
> 
> "I'm young at heart and I get told to grow up a lot" - It sounds like you are full of nothing more than denial, sorry.
> 
> We become less attractive in our 30's for an evolutionary reason, our bodies are less able to produce children and being attractive is no longer needed.
> 
> I'm sick of hearing 50 being called middle aged. The current average life expectancy here in the UK and the same in America is 75, So really, you are actually about half way through in your late 30's according to the averages. 50 in the middle? This a joke?
> How many people in your families have lived to 100? At 21 I have been told I'm having a quarter life crisis, I'm way more than a quarter of the way through, I probably won't make it to 84. Some guy said here that he is something like 33 and still has 2/3 of his life left... LOL!! 99? if you are like most people, then you are 1/3 in at 25!
> 
> 0-12 = child
> 13-19 = teenager
> 20-25 = young adult
> 25-29 = full-fledged adult
> 30-35 = Start of the ageing process
> 35-40 = middle aged
> 40-55 = ageing to old twilight
> 55-65 = old, near retirement
> 65-79 = old, old. Even too old to work
> 80+ = borrowed time
> 
> Long story short... I have been thinking about it and I think I'm going to have to blow my brains out on November 29th 2019. What's worse: Death or just watching your body slowly rot?


My favourite hobbies are fishing, gardening, reading, film, so I guess I'll be able to enjoy my 40+ pointless years. I'll probably get back into wing chun too. The best guys at the school were like 70+.

I see your point though. There is certainly a small window of youth where we are at our physical/attractive prime. It seems so unfair that we cannot remain "youthful" for a longer period. But whatever, there is still enjoyment to be had. I think you'll probably change your mind as you age.


----------



## victoriangirl

I am 33 but I look much younger which is at times awkward. There was once this intern at my work who thought I was 23-24 the whole time. I never had the guts to her my age, which was dumb, but who cares what age one is - it is all about feeling young/old.


----------



## roya

Futures said:


> I'm coming up on 30 yet I still feel and act like I'm 16.


Sad but true for me also.

IF I may add, I find women at the age of 30-35 to be very attractive.


----------



## Colhad75

The suggestion that we become less attractive in our 30s is an opinion not necessarily agreed upon. The old saying "beauty is in the eye of the beholder" is true. 

The type of person you are is controlled by what you as a person think you are. You yourself knows what sort of person you are regardless of age, position in society and so forth. 

I'll just say that I feel my age and I wouldn't expect to be any different.


----------



## dutchguy

Justin Timberlake is 30









Christina Aguilera is









Paris Hilton









And watch Jersey Shore, that guys look 30 to me.

The situation is 29 i see









madonna 50+


----------



## CeilingStarer

dutchguy said:


> Justin Timberlake is 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christina Aguilera is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paris Hilton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And watch Jersey Shore, that guys look 30 to me.
> 
> The situation is 29 i see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madonna 50+


Yeah, but Madonna is "good for her age", and the rest are basically at the end of their prime... just like me.


----------



## dutchguy

CeilingStarer said:


> Yeah, but Madonna is "good for her age", and the rest are basically at the end of their prime... just like me.


hmm..that is somewhat true, but do you thing that after lets say 3/4 years they are suddenly "old"?. I dont think so. So you can ad 5 years of more "prime time" to your life if you want.

(to be honest I struggle very much with getting older, I'm 24 right now.)


----------



## ninjitsu

*Removed Comment - By Ninjitsu*


----------



## CK1708

ninjitsu said:


> I was looking through the forums and I saw:
> 
> 30+ Members
> A place for the _older_ members to hang out.
> 
> Is 30 old?


At least you have somewhere to hang out, I am just under 30 and I can't see anywhere for us who are below that age to hang out.


----------



## CeilingStarer

ninjitsu said:


> Wing Chun?
> There is no hardness to it and it doesn't require a good fitness level and its ideal for old people.


So this means it is ineffective?

I'm pretty sure you've never fought anyone skilled in wing chun, or trained in it for any length of time... but you probably don't need to because you're a "martial arts nerd" and just know that wing chun is rubbish.


----------



## watashi

I don't think it's old. Maybe cause I'm only 3 years away myself lol. 30 is the best age actually, you're still young, but also mature.


----------



## ninjitsu

*Removed Comment - By Ninjitsu*


----------



## justiss282

30 is far from old. Age is so relative, for someone who's say fifteen thirty might seem ancient, but to someone who's fifty thirties basically still a kid.


----------



## EKC1224

If 30 is old, I gotta be a corpse. I felt most beautiful during my 30's. No doubt it was my prime.. 30's is not old nor is 40's :b


----------



## jtb3485

90 is old, 30 is not.


----------



## Skitzoid

I don't feel old; infact I feel like I am in my early 20s. sigh!!


----------



## Colhad75

I suppose when I start going grey and wrinkly, when I can't remember what I did 5 minutes ago or know who I'm talking to. That's when I'll be old.


----------



## senrab

ninjitsu said:


> I don't think 30 is old, but it is certainly the beginning of the end.
> 
> You may live to 90+, but what does life even mean after your middle ages?
> The fact that you are still alive and still have another 50 years left after 40 doesn't mean that you body isn't slowly deteriorating and has deteriorated beyond the point where there is a large number of things that you can't do any more.
> You can go outside and walk, and do your garden and fish and all that boring stuff, but as for doing anything fun and anything that requires any kind of physical ability is over. You maybe in your early 30's reading this and think about all the people who you have seen in their 40's who look great, but these people are the minority with fantastic genes.
> 
> What is there to do at 70 other than exist? I got a new job in landscaping and we work at old people's homes where the ages are between 65 and 85 and all they do all day is exist... that's it. You may live to 100. but the 30 years between 70 and 100 are just being alive for the sake of being alive.
> 
> Just the fact that you have wrinkles shows that you are on your way out, when your skin in loosening its your bodies way of saying "**** keeping this dudes skin tight, lets just focus on keeping this guys heart beating".
> 
> Being in your 30's has a stigma for a reason.
> 
> You may say "I'm 35 and I don't feel old", spend a day with me doing what I try and push myself to do every day and I will make you feel as old as you really are and no matter how much you have told yourself and others that you don't feel old, and how much you have deluded yourself, I will show you how old you really are. I'm a mixed martial artist and I have decided to join one of the countries greatest military units and I'm training hard for that too.
> Face me across the cage or put on a 100kg backpack and a gas mask and come for a 11 mile run. In fact, meet me at the gym and it gives me a room full of machines where I can prove in all variety of ways that 30 is the downward slope.
> 
> "I'm young at heart and I get told to grow up a lot" - It sounds like you are full of nothing more than denial, sorry.
> 
> We become less attractive in our 30's for an evolutionary reason, our bodies are less able to produce children and being attractive is no longer needed.
> 
> I'm sick of hearing 50 being called middle aged. The current average life expectancy here in the UK and the same in America is 75, So really, you are actually about half way through in your late 30's according to the averages. 50 in the middle? This a joke?
> How many people in your families have lived to 100? At 21 I have been told I'm having a quarter life crisis, I'm way more than a quarter of the way through, I probably won't make it to 84. Some guy said here that he is something like 33 and still has 2/3 of his life left... LOL!! 99? if you are like most people, then you are 1/3 in at 25!


Don't know if your post was meant to be tongue in cheek, but thanks for being totally depressing, congratulations! :roll :clap

My mother is 71 and far from just "existing". She is still working, travelling, and socializing. We haven't had to take the keys away from her (yet).  And life expectancy for females in the US is 80, not 75.


----------



## 2break

Try 50 =/


----------



## ninjitsu

*Removed Comment - By Ninjitsu*


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

jtb3485 said:


> 90 is old, 30 is not.


:ditto


----------



## Kon

Not sure if this is what is being asked but this is how I rate myself with respect to aging:

1. Face looked best in my mid 20s. 
2. Body (physique) looked best in my late 30s. 
3. Mind worked fastest in my late 20s. Good and fast at details but missed the big picture.
4. Mind was "clearest" in my 40s (now). Not as good at memory or detail but much better at seeing the big picture and where everything fits in.

I found this interesting:

Old age begins at 27: Scientists reveal new research into ageing

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...begins-27--scientists-claim-new-research.html


----------



## Hello22

No 30 isnt old, i think by the time i hit 30, i will feel more confident about myself than i am now. I think physically i will look better by then too, not in a cocky way, but alot of people look at their best around 30


----------



## HughJ

_First post...

Many people consistently find new things about themselves regardless their age. I have buddy who ran his first marathon at 51. He's 56 now and has run at least a dozen. Grandma Moses started painting in her mid 70's, and did so for 2 more decades. You do not need be famous to start and achieve new things. You only need to do it. Lifespans are into the 80's for most people who take their health seriously. You don't close shop at 50.

Hugh_


----------



## odd_one_out

ninjitsu said:


> Depressing or not, it doesn't take away from the truth.


So _that's_ what that was - you're one of the bearers of "the truth". Of course you'll say I must be in denial but that would be incorrect - I notice the ageing process in detail at each age and in various people. Much of what you preached was a collection of assumptions and irrelevancies, and you even appeared to be enjoying it.


----------



## caflme

My dad just had his 90th birthday... he still drives, takes care of his own finances including his own stock portfolio and his own various real estate investments. He still cooks when he wants to and gets in his car and drives to see his kids and grandkids in other states... he goes to baseball games to watch them play and calls them or sends them things for their birthday. He has had a hip replacement and a knee replacement, a minor stroke from which he recovered, and he's starting to have some issues with incontinence but he takes every setback/issue as a challenge to be overcome and dealt with. He will still crawl under his sink and fix a leaky pipe on his good days when his arthritis isn't too bad and he will still fix a watch or a setting in a ring... he will still repair his own car... and still gets out and fiddles in the garden he has every year (now with my sister's help in putting the garden in the ground). He has always been eccentric and quite the hoarder and has no use for airconditioning or heat which drives us kids of his crazy... but he says we are all just spoiled... and that if we'd grown up in the depression of the 20s like he did we'd know how to cope with things better. Probably true. He's also fought and won against skin cancer and had to have a few skin grafts for that. He's quite active for 90 on the days when it's not too cold or too hot - he gets tired a lot more easily now but he eventually gets to nearly all he wants to do.

I'm 45 and though physically I feel 45 most days... internally I feel about 30.

When I was 18 I felt 25... so age is not about the body... as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Skitzoid

ninjitsu said:


> And I assume that because you feel like you are in your 20's that you still have the same opportunities and time as a person who is actually in their 20's?
> I assume that your body is as healthy as a person in their 20's?
> 
> Didn't think so.


My mind still in it's 20s. Body undoubtedly showing it's own age. But thanks to my teen mind, it helps keep this stupid body in good shape. They say.. it's all in the mind, so true!!


----------



## odd_one_out

Skitzoid said:


> They say.. it's all in the mind, so true!!


A lot of it is. It's clearly so for that guy, who once made a detailed thread on being totally past it at age 21.


----------



## jhnmichle

i am of 22 but feeling of 50+ why is this?


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB

Age is only a number that is what people say. You are how you feel, sorry don't think that makes sense, hmm.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

NO! 30 is not old. I like to say I'm old, but that's just for fun. Erm, my sister the other day told me that I'm middle-aged though.  I just entered the realm of no-longer-a-kid, please don't tell me I'm middle-aged too. 


Not that there's anything wrong with that. :b (being middle-aged)


----------



## ninjitsu

*Removed Comment - By Ninjitsu*


----------



## Colhad75

ninjitsu said:


> I'd like to think so. 29/11/19 is the most dreaded (predictable) day in the world to me. Its something I have thought about a lot and I haven't heard good things about being 30, tbh this is the only place where I have heard people enjoy being in their 30's.
> 
> I'm not really enjoying it. It's all just stuff I have heard and seen.


Hmmm, so what you're saying is your birthday isn't till 29th November 2019, gunna skip a few birthdays are you.


----------



## ninjitsu

*Removed Comment - By Ninjitsu*


----------



## Hank Scorpio

*Yes*


----------



## ninjitsu

*Removed Comment - By Ninjitsu*


----------



## rcapo89

Hank Scorpio said:


> *Yes*


:haha You're right, 30 is old. :duck


----------



## millenniumman75

Hank Scorpio said:


> *Yes*


 :bat :wife :bat :bat :bat



ninjitsu said:


> How old are you?


 :yes



rcapo89 said:


> :haha You're right, 30 is old. :duck


 :bat

You just wait until YOU'RE 30!


----------



## Sunshine009

Yes, 30 is old. I mean it is older than 40 or 50 or 60 or 70 or 80 or 90.

1.2.3.....28.29.90.91.....99.80.81.....89.70.71.72.......79.60.61.......69.50...59.40...49.*30*.


----------



## 2Talkative

No 30 is young....very young :|


----------



## ninjitsu

*Removed Comment - By Ninjitsu*


----------



## CleverKrolik

Kon said:


> Not sure if this is what is being asked but this is how I rate myself with respect to aging:
> 
> 1. Face looked best in my mid 20s.
> 2. Body (physique) looked best in my late 30s.
> 3. Mind worked fastest in my late 20s. Good and fast at details but missed the big picture.
> 4. Mind was "clearest" in my 40s (now). Not as good at memory or detail but much better at seeing the big picture and where everything fits in.
> 
> YES YES YES, I TOTALLY AGREE WITH THIS 100%!!!


----------



## ninjitsu

*Removed Comment - By Ninjitsu*


----------



## Hank Scorpio

ninjitsu said:


> How old are you?


34 going on 70 acting like 12.


----------



## RUFB2327

No, 30 is not old


----------



## gomenne

Hank Scorpio said:


> 34 going on 70 acting like 12.


:rofl


----------



## Ape in space

Don't worry, all the young whippersnappers who are living it up or are apparently living it up now will all wake up tomorrow and realize that they too have become old. Then they'll have nothing except their memories and whatever problems they have accumulated. Time passes in a blink. I can't believe it's been almost 10 years since my first year of university. What happened to the time? 

Anyway, there's no need to feel bad about being old, whatever age you consider that to be. It happens to everyone.


----------



## Still Waters

You can bet your saggy butt it is! I'd whoop ya for even asking but my arthritis has been acting up and I'm too busy enjoying my daily cup of Metamucil!


----------



## Jcoj613

30 is actually the prime years for your body. But once your 31, start digging your hole.


----------



## altrdperception

I'm going to be 32 this month and i only feel old when in pain or around youngins lol (Oh yeah, and here, as the majority are under or into their 20's)


----------



## Sunshine009

You're not old, just out of shape and maybe you need to detox your body some.


----------



## ReincarnatedRose

I had a "Huh?" moment when I read 30+...maybe 45+ would work since that's more of a middle of the road type deal, but even then they say 40 is the new 30...

I'm 27 and I find 30 to be _very_ young. I know that in 3 years I won't be calling myself "OLD"... are you kidding me???? No way.


----------



## ReincarnatedRose

Hoth said:


> 0-12 = child
> 13-19 = teenager
> 20-29 = young adult in training
> 30-39 = full-fledged adult
> 40-64 = middle aged
> 65-79 = senior
> 80+ = old


This seems more logical.

30s isn't even the middle of your life and people are calling that old now??? :sus

So basically you're just "young" for 29 years???

I find that so ageist, TBH...like this section is just such a downer...


----------



## loquaciousintrovert

Misanthropic said:


> People don't feel young or old anymore than they feel black or white but there are expectations as to how an older person should feel/behave (*as there are expectations as to how black people should behave.*) and not all older people feel/behave this way.


As a (half) black person, I have to say...excuse me? :um


----------



## tommo1234

nahh, 99+ is old


----------



## Hot Chocolate

Perhaps people are still primitive in mind. There are people dying at 30's and that's their maximum lifespan in poor and desolated countries.


----------



## swim

let's make it simple: if someone says I'm "old", he/she won't get old


----------



## BossesRJerks

It's older, but not old. The problem is, from my perspective anyway, that certain people find it "creepy". The last time I checked, age happens to everyone, right? I am almost 38, and one girl I know who is barely 21 got "creeped out" by me simply because I told her she was cute and how I wished we were closer in age. She said something like she was flattered and all, but coming from me, that compliment was out of line. I asked why she felt that way, and she said "oh don't get me wrong, it's not even really you, necessarily, it's that high number by your name". Apparently, that "high number" makes me "creepy". Now, granted, if that "high number" by name was more like 50, well, yeah, I could see her point. But, her reality check is coming. The fact is, youth is a VERY small window in people's lives. I'll have to check back in on her when she has a high number next to her name. In about 9 short years. ;-)


----------



## RetroDoll

I am 31 and I mostly wish I was 22 still. IMO it is getting older and who wants to age? There's a lot of so called 'accomplishments' in different aspects of life that people expect you to have by the time you're 30. That's mainly why I don't like it. At 20 or 22 people don't seem to expect much out of them.


----------



## Matt J

Wish I was 24, and just finishing a double degree. That would be nice. But alas, I am now considered positively ancient, and my path through life is going to be very different to what I envisaged a decade ago.


----------



## kesker

*Old*==tired=spent=walking around with no light behind your eyes=hopeless=regretful=bored=blank=surrendered.

10, 20, 30, 40, 50, 60, 70.....old can happen at any age. 30 has no special hold on it.


----------



## hiddenaway

> Well, it ain't young!
> 
> Age is not relative. It's fact. Old is not a loose term. It's fact. If it's not young, it's old. 30 - 50 is mid range so not technically old; just older. But as for those who say it's a state of mind; just because you feel young doesn't make you young. It makes you feel young. Just because you feel tall doesn't make you tall. You either are, or are not. Old doesn't mean slow. Old doesn't mean unfit. Old doesn't mean senile. Old or young has got to do with how long you've been here, nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> Just because you feel like 16 when you're 80 doesn't mean you've been here any less than 80 years.


Sure you could take a normal curve of the population based on age-- in that case 30 falls below the mean and is therefore young. But that is the definition of relative--relative to the population. 30 is young because most people are older than 30. If the life expectancy suddenly dropped to 25 than 25 would be old and perhaps say 12 would be the average age. "Old" is an adjective, it is not a "fact". It is only based on social perception.

But is it a state of mind? Maybe, maybe not. Some people age very gracefully and show definite signs of youth and vigor at an older age than others. There are obese kids with diabetes whose hearts probably are those of a 50-year-old. So yes, age is relative in many ways. If you are "young" at heart that you are young in that sense. Would most of the world agree that 80 is young? Perhaps in the next millenium when the life expectancy of the average person is 200. So again, its all relative!!


----------



## ernest12

kiirby said:


> It's all relative.


True. When I was a kid I thought 30 was old. When I reached 30 I thought 50 was old. Now that I'm 53 I think 70 is old. I've decided if I ever get to 70 I'll consider myself old.


----------



## Lasair

30 is not old


----------



## S.T.A.T.

In today's era when people's life expectancy is longer, 30 is not considered old anymore and consequently they mature more slowly. More people who are 30 yo in 2011 still live with their parents and with the recession the number is rising. 


For personal and precarious reasons, I still lived with my parents all throughout my 20s and now I am 31 I am living with my aunt. Basically I was never allowed to grow up while always told I was immature and had to grow up. Talk about contradicting oneself.


----------



## mixedupgirl

I'm 29 will be 30 next year, I don't think thats old


----------



## wootmehver

Is 30 old?

*NOOOOOOOO!!!*

But the "cougar" age range starts about 35.


----------



## SaigeJones

When you reach a point in your life where you reflect on your past and it seems as if it was another lifetime, then you are old.


----------



## blue00

I am 33 yrs old.

I certainly feel loss of several years because of not working and improving SA.


----------



## Ambient

30 is "Older" but not old. It always looks different depending which side of the milestone you are. I've found time just seems to pass faster, and the rate that I change gets slower and slower.

10 seems old to a 5 year old.


----------



## JGreenwood

Yes it is old. I officially become old tomorrow.


----------



## jamesd

30 is a milestone. You are supposed to be a responsible and productive member of society by then. Also it's when most people get married and start families. So yes turning 30 is kind of a big deal. I am dreading it.


----------



## Nichiren

ninjitsu said:


> I was looking through the forums and I saw:
> 
> 30+ Members
> A place for the _older_ members to hang out.
> 
> Is 30 old?


Only to me referring to myself it is.
Not towards anyone else.


----------



## Witan

ninjitsu said:


> I was looking through the forums and I saw:
> 
> 30+ Members
> A place for the _older_ members to hang out.
> 
> Is 30 old?


As a 25 year old, I say that 30 is definitely not old.


----------



## Firecracker73

No way, hell I'm more active then most of this young generation. I have younger cousins that just sit around and I ride 21 miles daily on my mountain bike. Although, all those injuries that occurred in those younger years are catching up!!


----------



## EagerMinnow84

As someone who will be turning 30 in 2 1/2 years, it is definitely not old.


----------



## randomprecision

Nah, I still rock at 43. Just schedule in more recovery time. 

If it's too loud .... I had to turn it up cause I couldn't hear it!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm 38 and i can still work hard physical jobs, and i can do these jobs as well as any 20 year old. So 30 isn't old. Old is when you're 80 and stuck in a retirement home. But you can bet some of those folks would say they feel as young as a kitten. I guess you're only as old as you feel.


----------



## twisted33

You would think on a SA site age would be unrelative , this is evident of social clicks which for the most part is a source of SA . I,m 37 .


----------



## mnshywoman

Being in my upper 40s, I can say without a doubt, nope, 30 is not old.  But in some ways the life experiences of 30+ people are going to be different than those of younger people. Not always, but sometimes. Although of course we can learn from people of any age


----------



## persona non grata

No, 30 is not old. 

It seems like everyone starts freaking about being old at around 20 (Oh my God! I'm not a teenager anymore!) and every few years realizes they weren't old 5 years ago, but thinks they are now. If 30 is old to you, then your definition of old is meaningless. At that age you have decades more to live (usually), probably haven't lost too much of your appearance unless you've been living unhealthily, and aren't at the point where aches and illnesses keeps you from enjoying life.

Frankly, I'm looking forward to 30. I imagine by then I'll have had time to put a little more money in my pocket and still be plenty young enough to enjoy it.


----------



## internationalcanuck

I've watched lots of old movies, and a geek for research, not claiming I'm a expert or anything. But this is my 2 cents:
- older age was valued when it was rare to live to older age, lifespan was shorter because fewer babies lived through childbirth, and more people survived long because they would have died through disease or war. Age was celebrated for wisdom, because you needed people older who could remember/record/recall history. Look up until the 1970s, generally it was rugged (ie. older men) were considered sex symbols)
- Modern age, people have fewer children, people are living longer, there is a surplus of old people, who in previous generations would have died. Now since there are fewer children, youth is considered a virtue and celebrated.

Instead of emotions or biology, it's one of economics. Fewer younger people makes them more desireable. Fewer older people would make them more desireable. I'm not encouraging any type of solution. Because I don't believe more/fewer or either ever results in a perfect world, we just need to understand and adapt.

At a personal level I would say in terms of how we get along with on another, age is a number, but confidence is how you bridge any age gap. I could be 90 but still relate to a teenager, without needing to go to the coolest hipster bar.
A teenager can be young, but still be perceived as competent if they can show a serious side to their work.

I am 32 years old now, and have 19 year old renter. It's funny because I don't think of myself as old, but yet I do notice when I reference pop culture, my references can be a little dated. He gets them, but they obviously aren't the latest thing. I still go out to bars. But I'm working, so I can go out and have classy dinners, and drinks, but he's having to share cab rides and sleep over at friend's houses waiting for public transit to start in the morning. But since I have a good job, on weekends, I can actually afford to stay out until 3,4,5am at a club, where he needs to go home because he spent his last $50.


----------



## Anoeth

I remember my dad telling me about some couple his parents knew when he was younger. They were talking about when were "the kids" going to come visit, and kept talking about the kids. My dad finally met the kids and they were seniors in their 70s! But, to these people that were like 90, they were still their kids.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

jamesd said:


> 30 is a milestone. You are supposed to be a responsible and productive member of society by then. Also it's when most people get married and start families. So yes turning 30 is kind of a big deal. I am dreading it.


Meh it's just a number. How is 29 any different from 30 or 31. Trust me I turned 30 last month and nothing has happenend. It's in our minds only.


----------



## N2Trouble

If 30 is old then 50 is ancient! OMG!!!!


----------



## Moon bug

I'm 32, and it is defiantly not old, all that bugs me about it is that SA has helped me to completely waste my 20s hidden away and it looks like the 30s are heading that way too.


----------



## atlex

Selbbin said:


> Well, it ain't young!


A *young/prime adult*, according to Erik Erikson's stages of human development, is generally a person in the age range of 20 to 40. The young adult stage in human development precedes middle adulthood. A person in the middle adulthood stage ages from 40 to 64.

(The only people who say 30 is old are people who are still living in the Stone Age.)


----------



## Evo1114

A hot 21-year old coworker who I want to bang said I wasn't 'THAT old'. Haha. So if 33 isn't *THAT* old, then 30 is definitely not *THAT* old.


----------



## truesoul505

nope its not old just turned 30 myself


----------



## monotonous

depends on when you started your life..


----------



## Owl-99

Man you old brother!


----------



## Mersault

It is all in how one feels/thinks. I felt old when i was 18. Now i probably feel a bit less old than i used to, but i do not look it, so there is a balance of hell again


----------

